# Graves Disease and feeling off balance.



## momof1

Has anyone ever experienced off balance vertigo type symptoms with Graves Disease? My recent labs were all normal except my T3 was a little low.


----------



## Andros

momof1 said:


> Has anyone ever experienced off balance vertigo type symptoms with Graves Disease? My recent labs were all normal except my T3 was a little low.


Goodness; what is your history? I know who you are but cannot keep track of everyone's medical history.

Are you on meds? Can you post your most recent lab results with the ranges?

Vertigo is not uncommon w/thyroid disease. How is your Ferritin? If low, that can cause it also.


----------



## momof1

Im on Synthroid after going hypothyroid due to RAI Feb 2011. My most recent labs were are normal except Total T3 ranges: 80-190 and mine was 75. Ive had this dizziness off and on for almost 2 months. I went to the doctor when it first started and he said vertigo but not going away. I go back to him next Friday. Im just worried it could be something more serious.


----------



## Andros

momof1 said:


> Im on Synthroid after going hypothyroid due to RAI Feb 2011. My most recent labs were are normal except Total T3 ranges: 80-190 and mine was 75. Ive had this dizziness off and on for almost 2 months. I went to the doctor when it first started and he said vertigo but not going away. I go back to him next Friday. Im just worried it could be something more serious.


If your Total 3 is 75; you are waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay undermedicated and this could also cause vertigo.

Please get these tests.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=2#diagnosis: standard laboratory test

With a result like yours, your doctor should have taken the lead and run the FREES.

You definitely need more replacement and you may need T3 added as you may not be converting. Only the FREE tests will give the info we need.

If you get them, get the ranges also. We need ranges.

How much Synthroid are you taking daily? Is this name brand or generic?


----------



## I DClaire

I was on Synthroid from the end of September through the end of December. My endocrinologist, after trying one time to tweak the dosage, decided maybe my body wasn't processing it normally and changed me over to Armour. I can truly say that I have never felt as strange as I did the entire month of December! I felt so off balance that I wondered if others noticed. One afternoon I actually bumped into a $40 pottery vase at a store and broke it. I KNEW something was happening to me but I didn't know what. Often I would feel vaguely disoriented, a little shaky, my hand/eye coordination seemed off. I don't mind telling you it scared me. I felt like every ounce of my being was slightly off.

I've been on Armour since December 30 and, again, I believe something is happening...but this time I'm very, very cautiously optimistic it might be good this time. I have not felt "off" since starting the Armour. I really hadn't thought about that fact until this discussion brought back memories of when I almost felt so odd, I almost felt slightly intoxicated.

Another thing I've begun noticing is a strange symptom (?) I used to experience before and after my surgery and that was that I'd suddenly lose some hearing in my right ear. I sing with a church choir and remember thinking for a long time that sometimes I couldn't hear myself...which is also quite unsettling. I've noticed recently that that is not happening anymore but I don't know whether the Synthroid was involved or not. I had the problem when I was taking Synthroid and I don't seem to have it now but I cannot say whether it had anything to do with the Synthroid. Anything that effects the inner ear can and usually does cause dizzyness/balance problems, etc.


----------



## bigfoot

Yup, also had the dizziness and vertigo feeling here, too. No doc has ever answered me when I ask about it. Same sort of stuff I DClaire is describing -- a little wobbly on your feet at times, sometimes coordination is off, shaky, and jeez don't try to stand on anything and look up (such as changing a light bulb)!

I think Andros is right, it is somehow tied into the thyroid.


----------



## tespad

feeling dizzy too


----------



## Lovlkn

momof1 said:


> Has anyone ever experienced off balance vertigo type symptoms with Graves Disease? My recent labs were all normal except my T3 was a little low.


Your FT-3 is alot low.

Andros has given you great advice on testing to request.

It sounds like you are experiencing brain fog to me.

:hugs:


----------

